# What Holds Us Together



## turmeric

Check this out! One of my church elders sent it to me.

[video=youtube;_e4zgJXPpI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e4zgJXPpI4[/video]


----------



## staythecourse

Reminds me of people finding Mary on grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Grymir

Umm, yea. Laminin. hmm. Only the straightened out artist's conception looks like the cross. Here's a link with pictures and the artist's drawings - http://ronsworld.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/lammmm1.jpg

I thought the hook was that Jesus saves. This must of been one of those Finney scientists.


----------



## BobVigneault

Just an observation:

Ever notice how the black preacher makes his emotional appeal while the cadence of his speech is accented and punctuated by a Hammond B3 organ? ("Somebody give me an Amen! Shout hallelujah!")

Meanwhile the white preacher will build his crescendo in a simultaneous verbal ballet with a grand piano playing slowly and expressively with sparse but well placed notes. ("I'm going to ask you for the 9th time, if you're tired of living the way you are and you will take pity on Jesus tonight. Show him that he didn't die for nothing and come forward and I'll lead you in a special prayer and all your problems will be gone.")


----------



## turmeric

This is what happens when your video function doesn't work on your computer and you don't actually watch the video before you post. Sorry about the creeping Arminianism.


----------



## toddpedlar

turmeric said:


> This is what happens when your video function doesn't work on your computer and you don't actually watch the video before you post. Sorry about the creeping Arminianism.



More than that, it's the silly analysis of the shape of this particular biological structure... it's just folly to go to such lengths to present "evidence" that is somehow supposed to look other than just ridiculous. Hey, why don't we cut open a cauliflower... look - there's a cross shape inside! God must have wanted us to cut cauliflowers in half and present the gospel! Look what he put in there for us! Somehow I DON'T think this is the kind of thing Paul was talking about when exhorting us to become 'fools for Christ'.

....not to mention the Arminian presentation, which another troubling matter.


----------



## BobVigneault

This reminds me of the embarrassing video of 'the atheist's nightmare', the banana. I'm sure that one keeps Dawkins and Hitchins squirming all night.

YouTube - Does god exist?


I do think there is something to the Laminin angle though. We had some kosher beef just last weekend so I took some left overs into my lab and isolated a single laminin protein and lo and behold, I was shocked and awed by the result. Here is a kosher beef laminin protein:


----------

